# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  الي متي يا فضيحة العرب ...؟

## امام اباتي

*


(الزّول)  أو الشخصيّة السّودانيّة من الكائنات التي تنشر الحيرة في عقول المفكّرين،  فهي كائنات توصف أحيانًا بالكسل والخمول، وهذا أقصى اليمين.. وأحيانًا تُوصف بالنّشاط والحيويّة النّادرة وهذا أقصى اليسار..

حسنًا؛  لندخل في عوالم الشّواهد والمقولات وما لها من عوائد، على هذا الشّعب الذي  تتقاسمه الهموم والقصائد وكثرة الجوع وقلّة الموائد.

فالشخصية  السودانية تتهم أحيانا بصفات سلبية كثيرة ..منها على سبيل المثال : الكسل ،  ومن أدلّة الكسل والخمول ما حدّثنا به أبو سفيان بن العاصي أنّ سودانيًّا  أوصى ابنه قائلاً: (يا بني.. اجعل هدفك في الحياة الرّاحة والاسترخاء، يا  بني.. أحبب سريرك فهو مملكتك الوحيدة، يا بني.. لا تتعب نفسك بالنّهار حتّى  تتمكن من النوم بسهولة في اللّيل، يا بني.. العمل شيء مقدّس فلا تقترب منه  أبدًا، يا بني.. لا تُؤجّل عملك للغد طالما يمكنك تأجيله لبعد غد، يا  بني.. إذا أحسست بأنّ لديك رغبة للعمل فخذ قسطًا من الرّاحة حتّى تزول هذه  “الرّغبة”، يا بني.. لا تنسَ أنّ العمل مفيد للصّحة لذلك اتركه للمرضى..)!

ومن  شواهد الكسل أنّ هناك مدينة في جمهوريّة السودان تُسمّى (كسلا)، متخصّصة  في إنتاج وتصدير الكسل. ومن علامات كسل السّوداني أنّه يحترف في أحايين  كثيرة الطّبخ الذي لا يتطلّب أكثر من التّمترس في مكان صغير، ونثر البهارات  والملح والزّيت..

وفي العبادة يحب السّوداني (الدّروشة) والتّصوّف التي لا تتطلب أكثر من مسبحة طويلة وتمتمات أصلها غير ثابت وفرعها في الفراغ!

أضف  إلى ذلك أنّ الإخوة المصريّين ساهموا في تكريس هذه الصّورة، حين صوّروا في  أفلامهم شخصيّة السّوداني (النّوبي) بأنّه حارس عمارة يأكل الطّعام ويحرس  الأبواب.. كما إنّ بعض الملابس السّودانيّة تحتوي على جيب أمامي وآخر خلفي  بحيث يصحّ لبس الثّوب على أيّ جهة كان، الأمر الذي يعفي السّوداني من بذل  أيّ جهد في اللّبس كون الوجهتان كلتاهما أماميّة!

وفي  كتاب (أسامة بن لادن الذي أعرف) للصّحفي الأمريكي بيتر برقر يروي المؤلّف  عن أسامة بن لادن شكواه من العمالة السّودانيّة بأنّهم يوقّعون العقود معه  على عمل يومي مقداره ثمان ساعات، وبعد الشّروع في العمل لا يلتزمون إلا  بساعتين ويجعلون الستّة الباقية للرّاحة والاسترخاء!

وآخر  الشّواهد على الكسل أنّ الشّعر ومحبّيه عبر التّاريخ بضاعة  (الكسالى)،ويشجع على الكسل والدّليل أنّ موريتانيا (بلد المليون شاعر) وليس  (شاعر المليون) لا تنتج إلا الكلام، وهي في صدارة الدّول في التخلّف  والخمول.. ووفقًا لهذه النّظرة فإنّ السّوداني يحبّ الشّعر وينتجه، وفي ذلك  يقول شاعرهم الكبير نزار قباني: (كلّ سوداني عرفته كان شاعرًا، أو راوية  للشّعر.. ففي السّودان إمّا أن تكون شاعرًا.. أو أن تكون عاطلاً عن العمل!

حسنًا..  ولكن ماذا عن الصفات الإيجابية الكثيرة في هذه الشخصية..ماذا عن السّوداني  الذي في أقصى اليسار، أعني الذي في غاية النّشاط والحيويّة.. فلذلك أيضًا  شواهد وعوائد؛ لعلّ أوّلها عندما زار سمو وزير الدّاخلية الأمير نايف بن  عبدالعزيز- رحمه الله- السّودان قبل سنوات قال: (أشهد لله أنّكم – معشر  السّودانيّين – أفضل من عمل لدينا في المملكة).. ومن الشّواهد أنّك ترى  الجامعات البريطانيّة حافلة بالشّخصيات العلميّة السّودانيّة، التي ليس لها  مثيل في كلّ الميادين، الأمر الذي يجعل كلّ عربي يشعر بأنّ رقبته قد طالت  واستطالت عندما يسمع المجتمع البريطاني يسبغ الثّناء على (العقول  السّودانيّة) التي أعطت قيمة مضافة للحركة العلميّة في بريطانيا، ومثل هذا  النّشاط العالي يحتاج إلى (سهر اللّيالي) الذي يمارسه الإنسان وليس  (النّوم) كما هو ظلم وإجحاف أبو سفيان العاصي المذكور أعلاه!

ومن  شواهد ومعالم ومشاهد نشاط السّودانيين أنّهم أكثر النّاس احترافًا لمهنة  الرّعي، وهي مهنة الأنبياء، إضافة إلى أنّها مهنة شاقّة لا يصبر عليها إلا  أولو العزم من الرّجال، وأتذكّر أنّني في طفولتي الصّحفيّة أجريت تحقيقًا  عن الرّعي والرّعاة في السّعوديّة؛ فكان كلّ المشاركين من السّودان، وعندما  سألت أحدهم عن سرّ تعلّق (السّوادنة) بهذه المهنة قال: يا أحمد.. الجلوس  مع البهائم، وتزجية الوقت في مصاحبتها أفضل من تزجيته مع البشر.. لأنّ  المسألة ببساطة تكمن في أنّ البشر يخطئون عليك في حين أنّ البهائم لا يمكن  أن يدركك خطؤها ولا زلّتها)!
احمد العرفج - كاتب سعودي
بريد الكاتب الالكتروني:   [email protected]

*

----------


## امام اباتي

* الم تتعلم حروف الهجاء  علي إيدي السودانين وتعلمت طريق المشي عن طريق السودانيين وتعلمت طريقة  الأكل عن طريق السودانين ألم يحدثوك أجدادك وآبائك من هم السودانيين أم أنك  لقيط تريد أن تظهر جمال شخصيتك فينا يامن ليس له سابق ابعد عنا لتعرف من نحن.
 ألست أنت  من شبهت المرأة السعودية بالبقرة ؟ إذا لاخير فيك إذا شبهت أمهاتك وإخواتك  بهذا التشبة حتما أنت من بقايا قوم ....... أو من بقايا أصحاب الصيحة قوم ثمود .
تف علي وشك 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*




الأعراب أشد كفرآ ونفاقا
تطاولتم في البنيان أيها الأعراب وعقولكم الخاوية تدعوكم لأن تكتبوا من خيالكم المريض عن أساتذتكم ومن قاموا بتعليمكم الكلام....
أيها الأعرابي الجلف .....
علام  تسخر وأنت الكاسي العاري ؟؟؟ هل نسيت أنك كنت تأكل من خيرات السودان قبل  أن تعرف البترول ؟؟؟ من كان يطعمك عندما كنت معدمآ وتقتات علي جراد الصحراء  والأرانب البرية والضب الصحراوي ؟؟؟؟
أنت  مازلت أجرب ومازال القمل ينهش في جسدك .... إذهب وأغسل جسدك قبل أن تغسل  لسانك الزفر ياسليل اللصوص والهمباتة وآكلي أموال الغير....
تعال إلي بريطانيا ياأجرب لتعرف حقيقتك ومدي إستحقار البريطانيين لك....
أنتم أنجس قوم في أطهر أرض.... ولا تنسي أنكم من بدو الصحراء وإن تطاولتم في البنيان
خسئت أنت ومن معك ياجلف



........
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*السودانيون كان ينتظرهم اهل مكة في الحج ليقدموا لهم الطعام
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*رابط الموقع :
http://www.almshaheer.com/article-353059

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بعد كل هذه السخرية تجدنا نهلل لهم ونعظمهم ايها تعظيم 
هؤلاء الذين يسمون انفسهم عرب هم عار علي سكان الارض ويستحقون الابادة جميعاً
يسخرون من السودانيين كلما اتاحت لهم الفرصة ولا يجدون الا الثناء والشكر من قادتنا الذين ادمنو الانبراش لهم
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*
 

منظمة الصحة العالمية : السعوديون ثالث شعوب العالم الأكثر كسلاً

احتلت السعودية المركز الثالث على مستوى العالم والأول عربيا
 في مستويات الكسل بحسب إحصاءات صادرة عن منظمة
 الصحة العالمية تم الكشف عنها يوم الاثنين الفائت
وجاءت مالطا في المرتبة الأولى، ثم سوازيلند
فالسعودية والأرجنتين وصربيا.

http://www.jazannews.org/news.php?action=show&id=20876

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zoal
					


 

منظمة الصحة العالمية : السعوديون ثالث شعوب العالم الأكثر كسلاً

احتلت السعودية المركز الثالث على مستوى العالم والأول عربيا
 في مستويات الكسل بحسب إحصاءات صادرة عن منظمة
 الصحة العالمية تم الكشف عنها يوم الاثنين الفائت
وجاءت مالطا في المرتبة الأولى، ثم سوازيلند
فالسعودية والأرجنتين وصربيا.

http://www.jazannews.org/news.php?action=show&id=20876





هم يعلمون ذلك ولكنهم يتوارون خلف فضيحتهم هذه بوصف السودانيين بالكسل ويسخرون منهم
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

هم يعلمون ذلك ولكنهم يتوارون خلف فضيحتهم هذه بوصف السودانيين بالكسل ويسخرون منهم




كيف لا يعلمون؟ لاحظ الرابط
لصحيفة سعودية.



*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*اسأل اجدادك ياسعودي يامعفن عن بواخر الغذاء الكانو بنتظروها تجيهم من السودان ياساكني الخيام وشاربي لبن الماعز ، اسألهم عن من علم السعوديين كرة القدم وعن سبب تسمية اهلي واتحاد جده بهذه الاسامي، ياعفن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ومن  شواهد الكسل أنّ هناك مدينة في جمهوريّة السودان تُسمّى (كسلا)، متخصّصة  في إنتاج وتصدير الكسل.  ومن علامات كسل السّوداني أنّه يحترف في أحايين  كثيرة الطّبخ الذي لا  يتطلّب أكثر من التّمترس في مكان صغير، ونثر البهارات  والملح والزّيت..

تكفيه هذه الجملة فقط ليثبت انه اغبى شعوب العالم كلها
لايستحق اكثر من هذا الرد ابدا
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اخ من مورتانيا الشقيقة رد على هذا الرويبضة 
فقال لافض فوه :



ﻻ ﺃﺩﺭﻱ ﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺩﻋﺎﻙ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻛﺘﺎﺑﺔ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻷﺳﻄﺮ ﺍﻹﻧﺸﺎﺋﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﻨﺎﻭﻝ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺃﻗﻮﺍﻣﺎ ﺃﻗﺎﻣﻮﺍ ﻟﺒﻠﺪﻙ ﺻﻠﺐ ﻧﻈﺎﻣﻪ
ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻠﻴﻤﻲ ﻭﺣﻮﻟﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﻭﺃﻋﺮﺍﺑﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﻣﺘﻌﻠﻢ
ﺗﺨﺮﺝ ﻣﺨﺎﺭﺝ ﺣﺮﻭﻓﻪ ﺳﻬﻠﺔ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﺨﺮﺝ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﻂ. ﻋﺠﺒﺖ
ﻟﺨﻠﻴﺠﻲ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻣﻌﻴﺮﺍ ﺑﻪ ﻭﻫﻮ
ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺳﻠﻚ ﺷﺒﺎﺑﻪ – ﺇﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺣﻢ ﺭﺑﻲ ﻭﺭﺑﻚ –
ﻣﺴﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻜﺴﻞ ﻓﻴﺮﺧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﺍﺋﻞ ﻭﻳﺮﺗﺨﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻼﺑﻴﺒﻬﻢ
ﻭﻻ ﻳﻨﺸﻄﻮﻥ ﺇﻻ ﻓﻲ “ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺤﻴﻂ.” ﻋﺠﺒﺖ ﻟﻚ ﺗﺼﻒ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﻳﺘﺎﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﻜﺜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺨﻠﻒ ﻭﻫﻢ، ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ
ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﻓﺎﺿﻞ، ﻣﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺇﺳﻬﺎﻡ ﺟﻠﻲ
ﻓﻲ ﺇﻧﺎﺭﺓ ﻋﻘﻮﻝ ﺳﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﻓﻘﻬﻮﺍ ﺃﺻﺤﺎﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻳﻨﻬﻢ
ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻓﻘهﻬﻢ ﺇﺧﻮﺍﻧﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻮﺍﻡ ﻓﻲ
ﺑﺪﻧﻴﺎﻫﻢ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺇﻧﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﻞ
ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺗﺮﺍﺑﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺘﺴﻤﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺒﻠﺴﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺐ ﺑﻼ
ﺳﺒﺐ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺳﺒﺒﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻟﺒﺎﺳﻬﻢ ﻟﺒﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ!!
ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﺟﺪﺭ ﺑﻚ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﺘﺐ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﻣﺠﺘﻤﻌﻚ ﻭﻃﺒﺎﻋﻪ
ﻓﺈﻧﻚ ﺇﻥ ﻓﻌﻠﺖ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺷﻐﻠﻚ ﺇﻟﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ: ﻫﻼ ﻛﺘﺒﺖ
ﻋﻦ ﺍﺯﺩﻭﺍﺟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﻟﺪﻳﻜﻢ ﻭﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺣﺔ
ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺠﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺏ، ﻭﻋﻦ ﺃﺭﻗﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺠﻲ ..
ﺩﻋﻚ ﻣﻦ “ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻝ” ﻭﺍﻧﻜﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ “ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﻝ” ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﻮﻕ”
ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺒﺴﺔ ﻭﺃﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻷﻋﻼﻡ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺌﺔ “ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻴﺰﻱ”
ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻭﻳﺒﻲ” ﻭﺩﻋﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻌﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﻳﺘﺎﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﻛﻼﻣﻬﻢ ﺇﻻّ
ﺃﻥ ﻳﺸﻜﻞ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺷﻲﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻐﺔ ﺃﻭ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻦ
ﺗﻀﺮﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺳﺒﻴﻞ ﻓﻬﻤﻪ ﺃﻛﺒﺎﺩ ﺍﻹﺑﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺠﺪ ﻭﺗﻬﺎﻣﺔ
ﺃﺧﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻳﻢ،
ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺠﺪﻩ ﻣﻼﺯﻣﺎ ﻟﻠﺸﻌﺮ ﻻ ﻳﻌﻨﻰ ﻗﻠﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺭﺩ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻫﻮ ﺣﺎﻝ ﻣﻮﺭﻳﺘﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﺳﻮﺀ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺭﺩ، ﻓﺎﻧﻈﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺣﺠﻢ ﺍﻧﺘﺎﺝ ﺑﻠﺪﻙ ﺛﻢ ﺍﺻﺮﻑ ﻧﻈﺮﻙ
ﺇﻟﻰ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻘﺪﻡ.، ﻓﻠﻮ ﺍﺳﺘﺜﻨﻴﻨﺎ ﻗﺪﺍﺳﺔ
ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻣﻴﻦ، ﻭﺗﺮﻛﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﻂ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻜﺎﻣﻨﻪ ﻟﺮﺃﻳﺖ ﺑﻴﻮﺕ ﺷَﻌَﺮِ
ﻭﺃﻋﺮﺍﺑﺎ ﻳﻘﺮﺿﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻄﻲ ﻣﻨﻘﻄﻌﻮ ﺍﻟﺼﻠﺔ ﺑﻔﺼﻴﻠﺔ
“ﻗﺲ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺳﺎﻋﺪﺓ” ﻭﻟﺮﺑﻤﺎ ﺭﺃﻳﺖ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻮﻡ ﻟﻮﻁ ﻭﺇﺫﺍ
ﺗﺄﻣﻠﺖ ﺛﻢّ ﺭﺃﻳﺖ ﺑﺪﺍﻭﺓ ﻭﺑﺆﺳﺎ ﺷﺪﻳﺪﺍ. ﻓﻼ ﺗﻐﺮﻧﻚ ﺗﺠﻬﻴﺰﺍﺕ
ﺍﻷﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﻣﻜﻴﻔﺎﺕ ﻭﻻ ﺗﻐﺮﻧﻚ ﻃﻮﺍﻋﻴﺔ
ﺍﻵﺳﻴﻮﻳﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﻓﻤﺎ ﺫﺍﻙ ﺇﻻ ﻋﺮﺽ ﻟﻤﺮﺽ
ﺍﻟﺜﺮﻭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺇﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﺨﺪﻣﻬﺎ ﺻﺎﺣﺒﻬﺎ ﺃﺻﺎﺑﺘﻪ ﻟﻌﻨﺘﻬﺎ.
ﺩﻋﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﺭﻉ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻤﺎﻙ ﺷﻮﻳﻬﺎﺕ
ﺗﻘﻴﻢ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺻﻠﺒﻚ ﻓﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻧﻔﻄﻲ، ﻭﺩﻋﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻌﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﻳﺘﺎﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﺸﻌﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺓ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻫﻮﺍﺀ ﺑﻴﺘﻚ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻨﻊ ﻭﻟﺴﻊ ﺷﻤﺲ ﻭﺍﻗﻊ ﻫﺎﻣﺸﻴﺘﻚ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻀﻤﺎﺭ
ﺍﻟﺜﺮﻭﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﻓﺬﻟﻚ ﺃﺟﺪﻯ ﻟﻚ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺘﺎﺑﺔ
ﺍﻹﻧﺸﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻓﻬﺔ
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*حبا فى الشعب  السعودى الكريم 
وملكه وامراءهم الكرام 
يجب علينا ان لا نعمم الردود
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zoal
					

كيف لا يعلمون؟ لاحظ الرابط
لصحيفة سعودية.







ياغالي هؤلاء مثل المصريين الذين يكيلون الاساءات للسودانيين وياتون للسودان بحثاً عن العمل والمأوي
...........
ولعـــــــــــة :
الناس ديل م فيهم بركة خالص وناكرين جميل ولا يعرفون شيء غير هذه العقالات والطرح اللابسنها دي
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*http://alwatan.com.sa/Articles/Detai...rticleId=12957
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*رد مليان من اخونا طارق اللبيب قال فيه :
ســــــم الله بسلخ في التبيع العاني ..
السبّا الرجال اهل المقام الباني ..
صحفي سعودي نال من عزة السوداني..
قال ناسا" كسالى .. وبئس يا خرجاني .
.
السودان بلد رفع الـدول بي الجملة .
فيهو اسود دواديبا" بقودو الحملة .
شن وداكا ياضنب الحمار الخملة.
تشتم ناس تلوب وات مابساوي القمله..
.
احمد عرفج اللفض السموم من فاهو.
ربي يدمروا وتنبح كلابو وراهو .
الحاقد اللئيم كاتب حروف هايناهو.
تنبع بي الحسد متل العفن بارياهو ..
.
ماشفت الرجال كيف في بلادك خدمو.
وانت وجودك المنحوس اخيرلك عدمو ..
اهلي الفي الحرم طرحو المجاري وردمو..
اصلحو في بلادك من تواريخ قدمو ..
.
اهلي الفي الكرم ما لبدوها الكبسه..
وماختو الطرح جدعو العقال فوق لبسه.
العمم الكبار فوق الفهم منحبسه ..
ياشبه العرورة وفيك عيون الدبسه.
.
اهلي الخضروا الارض الوسيعة زراعة
اهلي اسود على حماية الحريم هراعة
انت آالخايب المنحوس علامة ساعة .
عريانين وارواحكم ملانة مجاعة ..
.
اهلك وسخو البلد النزيه ومقدس.
واهلك فيهم الحقد الغتيت ومدسدس.
اكان الزول سخا ولي قلبو سرا وحدس.
يجيك نصت نهار ويفضي فيكا مسدس .
.
اصولكم جاية تر من الشرق ناس اسيا..
بنقالا ولميم ماكن رجال لي قاسية ..
يا ناس النفوس اللي ورثكم ناسية ..
مش كانت قبايل في المفاسد جاثيه ؟
.
نحن السود صخور جبل الرجاله الصم
ونحن السيفنا لي فقر الخيابة بخم
نحن ( قدر ) وكت ينزل عليك ما بعم ..
بشيل العم وود الخال وبحجا الام ..
.
نحن الطيبة والقدح المعلا وداشر..
ونحن الفوق عدم لي ضيفنا يوت بنباشر.
نحن السمتة يا الخايب الغتيت الناشر..
شوف بالله أهبل بي عقالو وقاشر..
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

اخ من مورتانيا الشقيقة رد على هذا الرويبضة 
فقال لافض فوه :



ﻻ ﺃﺩﺭﻱ ﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺩﻋﺎﻙ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻛﺘﺎﺑﺔ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻷﺳﻄﺮ ﺍﻹﻧﺸﺎﺋﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﻨﺎﻭﻝ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺃﻗﻮﺍﻣﺎ ﺃﻗﺎﻣﻮﺍ ﻟﺒﻠﺪﻙ ﺻﻠﺐ ﻧﻈﺎﻣﻪ
ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻠﻴﻤﻲ ﻭﺣﻮﻟﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﻭﺃﻋﺮﺍﺑﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﻣﺘﻌﻠﻢ
ﺗﺨﺮﺝ ﻣﺨﺎﺭﺝ ﺣﺮﻭﻓﻪ ﺳﻬﻠﺔ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﺨﺮﺝ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﻂ. ﻋﺠﺒﺖ
ﻟﺨﻠﻴﺠﻲ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻣﻌﻴﺮﺍ ﺑﻪ ﻭﻫﻮ
ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺳﻠﻚ ﺷﺒﺎﺑﻪ – ﺇﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺣﻢ ﺭﺑﻲ ﻭﺭﺑﻚ –
ﻣﺴﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻜﺴﻞ ﻓﻴﺮﺧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﺍﺋﻞ ﻭﻳﺮﺗﺨﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻼﺑﻴﺒﻬﻢ
ﻭﻻ ﻳﻨﺸﻄﻮﻥ ﺇﻻ ﻓﻲ “ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺤﻴﻂ.” ﻋﺠﺒﺖ ﻟﻚ ﺗﺼﻒ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﻳﺘﺎﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﻜﺜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺨﻠﻒ ﻭﻫﻢ، ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ
ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﻓﺎﺿﻞ، ﻣﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺇﺳﻬﺎﻡ ﺟﻠﻲ
ﻓﻲ ﺇﻧﺎﺭﺓ ﻋﻘﻮﻝ ﺳﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﻓﻘﻬﻮﺍ ﺃﺻﺤﺎﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻳﻨﻬﻢ
ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻓﻘهﻬﻢ ﺇﺧﻮﺍﻧﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻮﺍﻡ ﻓﻲ
ﺑﺪﻧﻴﺎﻫﻢ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺇﻧﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﻞ
ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺗﺮﺍﺑﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺘﺴﻤﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺒﻠﺴﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺐ ﺑﻼ
ﺳﺒﺐ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺳﺒﺒﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻟﺒﺎﺳﻬﻢ ﻟﺒﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ!!
ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﺟﺪﺭ ﺑﻚ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﺘﺐ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﻣﺠﺘﻤﻌﻚ ﻭﻃﺒﺎﻋﻪ
ﻓﺈﻧﻚ ﺇﻥ ﻓﻌﻠﺖ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺷﻐﻠﻚ ﺇﻟﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ: ﻫﻼ ﻛﺘﺒﺖ
ﻋﻦ ﺍﺯﺩﻭﺍﺟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﻟﺪﻳﻜﻢ ﻭﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺣﺔ
ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺠﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺏ، ﻭﻋﻦ ﺃﺭﻗﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺠﻲ ..
ﺩﻋﻚ ﻣﻦ “ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻝ” ﻭﺍﻧﻜﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ “ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﻝ” ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﻮﻕ”
ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺒﺴﺔ ﻭﺃﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻷﻋﻼﻡ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺌﺔ “ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻴﺰﻱ”
ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻭﻳﺒﻲ” ﻭﺩﻋﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻌﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﻳﺘﺎﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﻛﻼﻣﻬﻢ ﺇﻻّ
ﺃﻥ ﻳﺸﻜﻞ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺷﻲﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻐﺔ ﺃﻭ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻦ
ﺗﻀﺮﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺳﺒﻴﻞ ﻓﻬﻤﻪ ﺃﻛﺒﺎﺩ ﺍﻹﺑﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺠﺪ ﻭﺗﻬﺎﻣﺔ
ﺃﺧﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻳﻢ،
ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺠﺪﻩ ﻣﻼﺯﻣﺎ ﻟﻠﺸﻌﺮ ﻻ ﻳﻌﻨﻰ ﻗﻠﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺭﺩ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻫﻮ ﺣﺎﻝ ﻣﻮﺭﻳﺘﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﺳﻮﺀ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺭﺩ، ﻓﺎﻧﻈﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺣﺠﻢ ﺍﻧﺘﺎﺝ ﺑﻠﺪﻙ ﺛﻢ ﺍﺻﺮﻑ ﻧﻈﺮﻙ
ﺇﻟﻰ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻘﺪﻡ.، ﻓﻠﻮ ﺍﺳﺘﺜﻨﻴﻨﺎ ﻗﺪﺍﺳﺔ
ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻣﻴﻦ، ﻭﺗﺮﻛﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﻂ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻜﺎﻣﻨﻪ ﻟﺮﺃﻳﺖ ﺑﻴﻮﺕ ﺷَﻌَﺮِ
ﻭﺃﻋﺮﺍﺑﺎ ﻳﻘﺮﺿﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻄﻲ ﻣﻨﻘﻄﻌﻮ ﺍﻟﺼﻠﺔ ﺑﻔﺼﻴﻠﺔ
“ﻗﺲ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺳﺎﻋﺪﺓ” ﻭﻟﺮﺑﻤﺎ ﺭﺃﻳﺖ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻮﻡ ﻟﻮﻁ ﻭﺇﺫﺍ
ﺗﺄﻣﻠﺖ ﺛﻢّ ﺭﺃﻳﺖ ﺑﺪﺍﻭﺓ ﻭﺑﺆﺳﺎ ﺷﺪﻳﺪﺍ. ﻓﻼ ﺗﻐﺮﻧﻚ ﺗﺠﻬﻴﺰﺍﺕ
ﺍﻷﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﻣﻜﻴﻔﺎﺕ ﻭﻻ ﺗﻐﺮﻧﻚ ﻃﻮﺍﻋﻴﺔ
ﺍﻵﺳﻴﻮﻳﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﻓﻤﺎ ﺫﺍﻙ ﺇﻻ ﻋﺮﺽ ﻟﻤﺮﺽ
ﺍﻟﺜﺮﻭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺇﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﺨﺪﻣﻬﺎ ﺻﺎﺣﺒﻬﺎ ﺃﺻﺎﺑﺘﻪ ﻟﻌﻨﺘﻬﺎ.
ﺩﻋﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﺭﻉ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻤﺎﻙ ﺷﻮﻳﻬﺎﺕ
ﺗﻘﻴﻢ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺻﻠﺒﻚ ﻓﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻧﻔﻄﻲ، ﻭﺩﻋﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻌﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﻳﺘﺎﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﺸﻌﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺓ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻫﻮﺍﺀ ﺑﻴﺘﻚ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻨﻊ ﻭﻟﺴﻊ ﺷﻤﺲ ﻭﺍﻗﻊ ﻫﺎﻣﺸﻴﺘﻚ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻀﻤﺎﺭ
ﺍﻟﺜﺮﻭﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﻓﺬﻟﻚ ﺃﺟﺪﻯ ﻟﻚ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺘﺎﺑﺔ
ﺍﻹﻧﺸﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻓﻬﺔ





والله ريحني في حناني زاتو 
شفتو الافارقة بحبونا كيف ونحن نكرهم كيف ؟
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

رد مليان من اخونا طارق اللبيب قال فيه :
ســــــم الله بسلخ في التبيع العاني ..
السبّا الرجال اهل المقام الباني ..
صحفي سعودي نال من عزة السوداني..
قال ناسا" كسالى .. وبئس يا خرجاني .
.
السودان بلد رفع الـدول بي الجملة .
فيهو اسود دواديبا" بقودو الحملة .
شن وداكا ياضنب الحمار الخملة.
تشتم ناس تلوب وات مابساوي القمله..
.
احمد عرفج اللفض السموم من فاهو.
ربي يدمروا وتنبح كلابو وراهو .
الحاقد اللئيم كاتب حروف هايناهو.
تنبع بي الحسد متل العفن بارياهو ..
.
ماشفت الرجال كيف في بلادك خدمو.
وانت وجودك المنحوس اخيرلك عدمو ..
اهلي الفي الحرم طرحو المجاري وردمو..
اصلحو في بلادك من تواريخ قدمو ..
.
اهلي الفي الكرم ما لبدوها الكبسه..
وماختو الطرح جدعو العقال فوق لبسه.
العمم الكبار فوق الفهم منحبسه ..
ياشبه العرورة وفيك عيون الدبسه.
.
اهلي الخضروا الارض الوسيعة زراعة
اهلي اسود على حماية الحريم هراعة
انت آالخايب المنحوس علامة ساعة .
عريانين وارواحكم ملانة مجاعة ..
.
اهلك وسخو البلد النزيه ومقدس.
واهلك فيهم الحقد الغتيت ومدسدس.
اكان الزول سخا ولي قلبو سرا وحدس.
يجيك نصت نهار ويفضي فيكا مسدس .
.
اصولكم جاية تر من الشرق ناس اسيا..
بنقالا ولميم ماكن رجال لي قاسية ..
يا ناس النفوس اللي ورثكم ناسية ..
مش كانت قبايل في المفاسد جاثيه ؟
.
نحن السود صخور جبل الرجاله الصم
ونحن السيفنا لي فقر الخيابة بخم
نحن ( قدر ) وكت ينزل عليك ما بعم ..
بشيل العم وود الخال وبحجا الام ..
.
نحن الطيبة والقدح المعلا وداشر..
ونحن الفوق عدم لي ضيفنا يوت بنباشر.
نحن السمتة يا الخايب الغتيت الناشر..
شوف بالله أهبل بي عقالو وقاشر..




كفيت ووفيت والله يا اسد
                        	*

----------


## العكادي

*نحن السود صخور جبل الرجاله الصم
ونحن السيفنا لي فقر الخيابة بخم
نحن ( قدر ) وكت ينزل عليك ما بعم ..
بشيل العم وود الخال وبحجا الام ..


قطع أخضر ورد يشفي الجراج ويخلي الزول يرتاح ...
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*حبينا امام واثق الخطي يمشي الهيوني  ماذا تتنظر من مثل هذا كل الكودار التعليمية المؤهلة  سودانيين ولاعزاء للشباب السعودي الذي ما زال يفحط بالسيارات الفارهة ويضرب في الكبسة وياخذ مصروفه من الدولة 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ومن  شواهد الكسل أنّ هناك مدينة في جمهوريّة السودان تُسمّى (كسلا)، متخصّصة  في إنتاج وتصدير الكسل.  ومن علامات كسل السّوداني أنّه يحترف في أحايين  كثيرة الطّبخ الذي لا  يتطلّب أكثر من التّمترس في مكان صغير، ونثر البهارات  والملح والزّيت..

تكفيه هذه الجملة فقط ليثبت انه اغبى شعوب العالم كلها
لايستحق اكثر من هذا الرد ابدا





  
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اخوتي هذا الرد لا يمثل كل الشعب السعودي 
هذا الرد لا يسب عبره كل العرب لان هذا مجتمع كبير 
لا يجب ان ناخذه بسسب روبيضه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*نعم لنا افضال علي السعوديه ولكن السعوديين انفسهم لنا علينا افضال
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الرد يكون عملي وواقعي مقارنة بالسعودية 
تجد السوداني الكسول هذا في كل مجالات العمل 
في الراعي وهي المهنة الشاقة جدا جدا 
وفي المعماري يبني وفي النجار والحداد 
وفي العتالي وغيره كثير من يتصببمنهم العرق 
   خلي هذا الكسول يطلع لينا سعودي شغال في عمل شاق
   دولة كلها تجري وراء العمل الاقل جهد وبالدليل 
   هات اي سعودي يعمل في عمل ينزل منه عرقه 
   لن تجد وهذا دليل قوي وطبعا السوداني معروف لنا 
يكد من عمل يده ولا يسال الناس 
"
"
"
اخيرا هذه الفرية العظيمة بأن السوداني كسول جات من المصريين
لما المصري يجي السعودية ويجد امامه سوداني علي راس العمل 
يعرف ان السوداني لا يقدر ان يتفوق عليه من حيث الامانة والخلق و التحصيل العلمي والعملي 
لا يجد إلا ان يقول السوداني كسول وسمع بهذا اللبنانين اصبح اشانة سمعه للقوي الامين 
     عمل السوداني في السعودية والاغلبية العظمي تبري السوداني من الكسل 
         1/  الرعي معروفة تنافي الكسل مهنة الانبياء وكفي 
          2/ بيع العلف والشعير والبرسيم ( بلكات لا يجيدها في السعودية إلا السودانيين )
           3/ اذا وجدت دفار محمل بعارين  (نياق) تاكد السايق سوداني عمل شاق فيها نربيط ورفع بالونش
            4/ مكاتب العقار حكر علي السودانين وتتطلب مجهود معرفة المنطقة والحي والعمارة 
             5/ معارض السياراة والفنادق والشقق المفروشة كذلك للامانة علي العوائل ( يرتاح لهم السعودين ) 
هذا قليل من كثير ولي عودة 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

الرد يكون عملي وواقعي مقارنة بالسعودية 
تجد السوداني الكسول هذا في كل مجالات العمل 
في الراعي وهي المهنة الشاقة جدا جدا 
وفي المعماري يبني وفي النجار والحداد 
وفي العتالي وغيره كثير من يتصببمنهم العرق 
   خلي هذا الكسول يطلع لينا سعودي شغال في عمل شاق
   دولة كلها تجري وراء العمل الاقل جهد وبالدليل 
   هات اي سعودي يعمل في عمل ينزل منه عرقه 
   لن تجد وهذا دليل قوي وطبعا السوداني معروف لنا 
يكد من عمل يده ولا يسال الناس 
"
"
"
اخيرا هذه الفرية العظيمة بأن السوداني كسول جات من المصريين
لما المصري يجي السعودية ويجد امامه سوداني علي راس العمل 
يعرف ان السوداني لا يقدر ان يتفوق عليه من حيث الامانة والخلق و التحصيل العلمي والعملي 
لا يجد إلا ان يقول السوداني كسول وسمع بهذا اللبنانين اصبح اشانة سمعه للقوي الامين 
     عمل السوداني في السعودية والاغلبية العظمي تبري السوداني من الكسل 
         1/  الرعي معروفة تنافي الكسل مهنة الانبياء وكفي 
          2/ بيع العلف والشعير والبرسيم ( بلكات لا يجيدها في السعودية إلا السودانيين )
           3/ اذا وجدت دفار محمل بعارين  (نياق) تاكد السايق سوداني عمل شاق فيها نربيط ورفع بالونش
            4/ مكاتب العقار حكر علي السودانين وتتطلب مجهود معرفة المنطقة والحي والعمارة 
             5/ معارض السياراة والفنادق والشقق المفروشة كذلك للامانة علي العوائل ( يرتاح لهم السعودين ) 
هذا قليل من كثير ولي عودة 



كفيت ووفيت 
هذا الجاهل اذا بحثت عن اصوله 
لا اظنه يكون سعودي بل من اسرة مصريه تسعودت 
او انه جاهل ولا يجب اخذ عامة الشعب السعودي بهكذا فعل
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انت يااحمر مكة شنو شابكنا لا يجب تعميم الامر لكافة السعوديين وغيره ؟
الراجل دة كتب الكلام دة وين وداير تغنعني انو ما في سعودي قرا الموضوع دة ؟
لماذا لا يدينون هذا التصرف الغير حميد من احد كتابهم الا يعلمون ان السودان له فضل كبير عليهم ؟
الا يعرفون اهمية تواجد السودانيين في مملكتهم هذه ؟
الا يرون الاعمال التي يقوم بها السودانيون في مختلف بقاع المملكة ؟
لماذا يصمتون صمت اهل القبور ويضحكون مثل الضحكة التي اوردتها في احدي مداخلاتك لهذا البوست ؟
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
تباً له من عربي (مقطّع) ...

صدق الله العظيم حين قال : (  { الْأَعْرَابُ أَشَدُّ كُفْرًا وَنِفَاقًا ) ...
...

هؤلاء القوم بدو لا يفقهون شيئ غير أكل الكبسة و التفحيـط  ... عشت بينهم سنين عدداً و عرفت طباعهم القبيحة و رائحتهم النتنة و جهلهم و انهم و الله يفوقون سوء الظن العريض ... مثلهم كالكـلب ان تحمل عليه يلهث و ان تتركه يلهث ... قبحه الله من عربي متخلف لا نشأ في بلد الرسل و لكنه لا يعلم ان الاسلامي يساوي بين الناس و ان لا فضل لعجمي على عربي الا بالتقوى .. 
فهذا (آكل الكبسة) الذي لا يعلم غير الأكل شيئاً حق له أن يكتب مثل ما كتب فمن اين له ببلاغة و من اين له بفهم و من اين له أين يعرف الانسانية هو من البهـائم و حتى البهــائم في أوقات تعرف اين تقف و اين تذهب و لكن هذا العربى المتخلف البدوي المقطع كالحمار يحمل اسفاره ... 

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					


تباً له من عربي (مقطّع) ...

صدق الله العظيم حين قال : (  { الْأَعْرَابُ أَشَدُّ كُفْرًا وَنِفَاقًا ) ...
...

هؤلاء القوم بدو لا يفقهون شيئ غير أكل الكبسة و التفحيـط  ... عشت بينهم سنين عدداً و عرفت طباعهم القبيحة و رائحتهم النتنة و جهلهم و انهم و الله يفوقون سوء الظن العريض ... مثلهم كالكـلب ان تحمل عليه يلهث و ان تتركه يلهث ... قبحه الله من عربي متخلف لا نشأ في بلد الرسل و لكنه لا يعلم ان الاسلامي يساوي بين الناس و ان لا فضل لعجمي على عربي الا بالتقوى .. 
فهذا (آكل الكبسة) الذي لا يعلم غير الأكل شيئاً حق له أن يكتب مثل ما كتب فمن اين له ببلاغة و من اين له بفهم و من اين له أين يعرف الانسانية هو من البهـائم و حتى البهــائم في أوقات تعرف اين تقف و اين تذهب و لكن هذا العربى المتخلف البدوي المقطع كالحمار يحمل اسفاره ... 




امسك يا بتاع الكبسة جاءك تجاني بل راسك غايتو 
*

----------


## zoal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

اخوتي هذا الرد لا يمثل كل الشعب السعودي 
هذا الرد لا يسب عبره كل العرب لان هذا مجتمع كبير 
لا يجب ان ناخذه بسسب روبيضه




عايز الحق ولا إبن عمو يا احمر ... انا عايش
في السعودية وللاسف الشديد الفكرة دي بقت
فكرة عامة لدي كل اغلب السعوديين
رغم انهم اكسل من خلق الله
ولكن ترسخت هذه 
المعلومة لديهم.



*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

انت يااحمر مكة شنو شابكنا لا يجب تعميم الامر لكافة السعوديين وغيره ؟
الراجل دة كتب الكلام دة وين وداير تغنعني انو ما في سعودي قرا الموضوع دة ؟
لماذا لا يدينون هذا التصرف الغير حميد من احد كتابهم الا يعلمون ان السودان له فضل كبير عليهم ؟
الا يعرفون اهمية تواجد السودانيين في مملكتهم هذه ؟
الا يرون الاعمال التي يقوم بها السودانيون في مختلف بقاع المملكة ؟
لماذا يصمتون صمت اهل القبور ويضحكون مثل الضحكة التي اوردتها في احدي مداخلاتك لهذا البوست ؟



اذا شمر السواعد انت ومن معك 
الان اتيك باليقين لان لي علاقات طيبه مع اخوة سعوديين 
ودوما كما اسلفت الحكم علي انسان واحد من رويبضه اتي في غفله من الزمن 
..
انا لم اريد الخوض في الحديث بالتفصيل حتي لا يكون مصير البوست الحذف 
لان اذا ما نشرت الحديث سيكون مصيره الحذفه وعليه كما اسلفت لا يجب ان يدفعنا انفعالنا بالنيل من العرب والعروبه 
التي ننتمي لها نسباً وصهراً ودماً قبل كل شي ثم تحدث لان كل من نطق الفصحي له رحم وان قادة العريبه في النحو هم اعاجم امثال سيبويه 
اذا عليه حتي الايه التي تسدلون بها هذا ليس مقاهما وهي لا تعي هذا ومن قال لكم ان هذه الاية تعني ان العرب هم اشد كفراً ونفاقا وهذا قد يوقعكم في الجهل الذي وقع فيه كاتب المقال 
لان العرب هم من نشروا الاسلام ومنهم افضل خلق الله نبينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم وقد كرم الله عز وجل العربيه وجعل بها خاتم الرسالات وجعلها لغة يوم الحساب 
اذا اخوتي اعيروني العقول والابصار وافهموا جيدا حتي لا نقع في المحظور 
وان كنتم تريدون الايضاح 
سوف نقوم بذلك لكم 
واختم مشاركتي هذه 
هذا الروبيضه لايمثل العرب والشعب السعودي 
ويا امام قبل ان تحكم وتبث اسالتك تري هل عرفت رد فعل السعوديين ؟!!!
ام ان الامر كدا وخلاص
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*




تناقلت تغريدات عبر تويتر رغبة عدد من المشاهير هجر حساباتهم وعدم التغريد  من جديد بسبب مايحدث من مهاترات وسب وقذف يصل درجة الخروج عن الأخلاق




وهذا بسبب هذا الكاتب وهو يعيش في برطانيا 
والشعب السودي والشباب السعودي قالوا فيه مالم تقله انت ولا غيرك 
وهذا المخنث نال من كل الاجناس وخاصه العرب وانت الان يا حبيب تحاسب العرب والسعوديين بسببه 
...
دعني اسالك اين تكون هذه الصحيفه الالكترونيه هل هي في السعوديه هل هي تخضع الي قانون الطباعه في السعوديه 
اخي انا اعلم كيف تسير الصحافه في السعوديه وممكن لاخوتنا في المملكه مدك بهذه المعلومات 
ولكن هناك منتديات وصفحات تكون لاناس يجنحون عن الخط وليس عليكم عليهم سلطه امثال هذا الخبيث وهو يعيش في برطانيا 
وانت تعلم اكثر من غير هذه الكتابات تخدم الغرب وتريد للعرب التفكك والتناحر ولكن لنكن كيسين فطنين لا تنطلي علينا كتبات هذا الكاتب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*هذا الرجل نال من كل هو جميل في العروبه والاسلام 
وهو يدعي ان مفكر اسلامي ومن قبل ناظره عدة مشايخ 
ونال من السعودييين انفسهم وسبهم ومزقهم شر ممزق وهو الان اراد ان ينتقل بساقط قوله الي الشعب السوداني 
وهو يريد بذلك النيل من علاقة الشعبين 
الشباب السعودي فعلوا فيه وبصورته افعال نعف عن ذكرها من كثرة من نال من اعراض وانساب السعوديين 
وسوف انقل لكم شي من ارشيف منتدي ليس بفتره طويله وقد اجتهد علي التعتيم لبعض المشاركات مدني بها من السعوديين كي يفضحو ا امره 
...
وعقب هذا سارد عليكم بتفسير الايه الكريمه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لنظر الي اللون الاحمر 



*

----------


## احمر مكة

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مقدمه 
اليك الاتي هناك فرق بين العراب والاعراب 
تمعن هذه الايه القادمه 
(وَمِنْ الْأَعْرَابِ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ  وَيَتَّخِذُ مَا يُنفِقُ قُرُبَاتٍ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَصَلَوَاتِ الرَّسُولِ  أَلَا إِنَّهَا قُرْبَةٌ لَهُمْ سَيُدْخِلُهُمْ اللَّهُ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ)
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*




أولاً : 
هذه الآية التي في سورة التوبة تتحدث عن الأعراب وليس عن العرب ، وفرق بين اللفظين ، فالعرب هم الجنس المعروف الذي ينقسم إلى حضر وبدو ، والحضر هم ساكنو المدن والقرى ، أما البدو فهم " الأعراب " سكان البادية ، وهؤلاء هم الذين تخبر عنهم الآيات الكريمات في سورة التوبة . 
قال النووي رحمه الله :
"أهل البادية هم الأعراب ، ويغلب فيهم الجهل والجفاء ، ولهذا جاء في الحديث : (من بدا جفا) ، والبادية والبدو بمعنًى [واحد] : وهو ما عدا الحاضرة والعمران . والنسبة إليها بدوي " انتهى .
"شرح مسلم" (1/169) .
وقال الدكتور جواد علي :
" المجتمع العربي : بدو وحضر . .
ويعرف الحضر ، وهم العرب المستقرون بـ " أهل المدر " ، عرفوا بذلك لأن أبنية الحضر إنما هي بالمدر . والمدر : قطع الطين اليابس .
وورد أن أهل البادية إنما قيل لهم " أهل الوبر " ، لأن لهم أخبية الوبر . تمييزاً لهم عن أهل الحضر الذين لهم مبان من المدر .
وتطلق لفظة " عرب " على أهل المدر خاصة ، أي على الحضر و " الحاضر " و " الحاضرة " من العرب ، أما أهل البادية فعرفوا بـ " أعراب ". " انتهى باختصار .
" المفصل في تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام " (4/271).
ثانياً :
أما الآيات الواردة في ذلك في سورة التوبة ، فهي قول الله تعالى : ( الأعْرَابُ أَشَدُّ كُفْرًا وَنِفَاقًا وَأَجْدَرُ أَلا يَعْلَمُوا حُدُودَ مَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ . وَمِنَ الأعْرَابِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مَا يُنْفِقُ مَغْرَمًا وَيَتَرَبَّصُ بِكُمُ الدَّوَائِرَ عَلَيْهِمْ دَائِرَةُ السَّوْءِ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ . وَمِنَ الأعْرَابِ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَيَتَّخِذُ مَا يُنْفِقُ قُرُبَاتٍ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَصَلَوَاتِ الرَّسُولِ أَلا إِنَّهَا قُرْبَةٌ لَهُمْ سَيُدْخِلُهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ) التوبة/97-99 .
قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله :
"أخبر تعالى أن في الأعراب كفارا ومنافقين ومؤمنين ، وأن كفرهم ونفاقهم أعظم من غيرهم وأشد ، وأجدر : أي : أحرى ألا يعلموا حدود ما أنزل الله على رسوله...عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (من سكن البادية جفا ، ومن اتبع الصيد غَفَل ، ومن أتى السلطان افتتن) رواه أبو داود والترمذي وقال : حسن غريب ....
وقوله : (وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ) أي : عليم بمن يستحق أن يعلمه الإيمان والعلم ، (حَكِيمٌ) فيما قسم بين عباده من العلم والجهل والإيمان والكفر والنفاق ، لا يسأل عما يفعل لعلمه وحكمته . وأخبر تعالى أن منهم (مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مَا يُنْفِقُ) أي : في سبيل الله (مَغْرَمًا) أي : غرامة وخسارة ، (وَيَتَرَبَّصُ بِكُمُ الدَّوَائِرَ) أي : ينتظر بكم الحوادث والآفات ، (عَلَيْهِمْ دَائِرَةُ السَّوْءِ) أي : هي منعكسة عليهم والسوء دائر عليهم ، (وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ) أي : سميع لدعاء عباده ، عليم بمن يستحق النصر ممن يستحق الخذلان . 
وقوله : (وَمِنَ الأعْرَابِ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَيَتَّخِذُ مَا يُنْفِقُ قُرُبَاتٍ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَصَلَوَاتِ الرَّسُولِ) ، هذا هو القسم الممدوح من الأعراب ، وهم الذين يتخذون ما ينفقون في سبيل الله قربة يتقربون بها عند الله ، ويبتغون بذلك دعاء الرسول لهم ، (أَلا إِنَّهَا قُرْبَةٌ لَهُمْ) أي : ألا إن ذلك حاصل لهم (سَيُدْخِلُهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ) " انتهى. 
"تفسير القرآن العظيم" (4/201-202) .
وقال العلامة السعدي رحمه الله :
" يقول تعالى : (الأعْرَاب) وهم سكان البادية والبراري (أَشَدُّ كُفْرًا وَنِفَاقًا) من الحاضرة الذين فيهم كفر ونفاق ، وذلك لأسباب كثيرة : 
منها : أنهم بعيدون عن معرفة الشرائع الدينية والأعمال والأحكام ، فهم أحرى (وَأَجْدَرُ أَلا يَعْلَمُوا حُدُودَ مَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ) من أصول الإيمان وأحكام الأوامر والنواهي ، بخلاف الحاضرة ، فإنهم أقرب لأن يعلموا حدود ما أنزل اللّه على رسوله ، فيحدث لهم - بسبب هذا العلم - تصورات حسنة ، وإرادات للخير الذي يعلمون ، ما لا يكون في البادية   . وفيهم من لطافة الطبع والانقياد للداعي ما ليس في البادية ، ويجالسون أهل الإيمان ، ويخالطونهم أكثر من أهل البادية ، فلذلك كانوا أحرى للخير من أهل البادية ، وإن كان في البادية والحاضرة ، كفار ومنافقون ، ففي البادية أشد وأغلظ مما في الحاضرة . 
ومن ذلك أن الأعراب أحرص على الأموال ، وأشح فيها . فمنهم (مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مَا يُنْفِقُ) من الزكاة والنفقة في سبيل اللّه وغير ذلك (مَغْرَمًا) أي : يراها خسارة ونقصا ، لا يحتسب فيها ، ولا يريد بها وجه اللّه ، ولا يكاد يؤديها إلا كرها . 
(ويَتَرَبَّصُ بِكُمُ الدَّوَائِرَ) أي : من عداوتهم للمؤمنين وبغضهم لهم ، أنهم يودون وينتظرون فيهم دوائر الدهر ، وفجائع الزمان ، وهذا سينعكس عليهم فعليهم دائرة السوء . 
وأما المؤمنون فلهم الدائرة الحسنة على أعدائهم ، ولهم العقبى الحسنة ، (وَاللَّهُ سميع عليم) يعلم نيات العباد وما صدرت عنه الأعمال من إخلاص وغيره . 
وليس الأعراب كلهم مذمومين ، بل منهم (مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ) فيسلم بذلك من الكفر والنفاق ، ويعمل بمقتضى الإيمان . (وَيَتَّخِذُ مَا يُنْفِقُ قُرُبَاتٍ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ) أي : يحتسب نفقته ، ويقصد بها وجه اللّه تعالى والقرب منه . ( و ) يجعلها وسيلة لـ ( صَلَوَاتِ الرَّسُولِ ) أي : دعائه لهم ، وتبريكه عليهم ، قال تعالى مبينا لنفع صلوات الرسول : (أَلا إِنَّهَا قُرْبَةٌ لَهُمْ) تقربهم إلى اللّه ، وتنمي أموالهم ، وتحل فيها البركة . (سَيُدْخِلُهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ) في جملة عباده الصالحين إنه غفور رحيم ، فيغفر السيئات العظيمة لمن تاب إليه ، ويعم عباده برحمته التي وسعت كل شيء ، ويخص عباده المؤمنين برحمة يوفقهم فيها إلى الخيرات ، ويحميهم فيها من المخالفات ، ويجزل لهم فيها أنواع المثوبات . 
وفي هذه الآية دليل على أن الأعراب كأهل الحاضرة ، منهم الممدوح ومنهم المذموم ، فلم يذمهم اللّه على مجرد تعربهم وباديتهم ، إنما ذمهم على ترك أوامر اللّه ، وأنهم في مظنة ذلك   .
ومنها : أن الكفر والنفاق يزيد وينقص ويغلظ ويخف بحسب الأحوال .
ومنها : فضيلة العلم ، وأن فاقده أقرب إلى الشر ممن يعرفه ، لأن اللّه ذم الأعراب ، وأخبر أنهم أشد كفرا ونفاقا ، وذكر السبب الموجب لذلك ، وأنهم أجدر أن لا يعلموا حدود ما أنزل اللّه على رسوله .
ومنها : أن العلم النافع الذي هو أنفع العلوم ، معرفة حدود ما أنزل اللّه على رسوله ، من أصول الدين وفروعه ، كمعرفة حدود الإيمان ، والإسلام ، والإحسان ، والتقوى ، والفلاح ، والطاعة ، والبر ، والصلة ، والإحسان ، والكفر ، والنفاق ، والفسوق ، والعصيان ، والزنا ، والخمر ، والربا ، ونحو ذلك ، فإن في معرفتها يُتَمَكَّن من فعلها - إن كانت مأمورا بها ، أو تركها إن كانت محظورة ، ومن الأمر بها ، أو النهي عنها .
ومنها : أنه ينبغي للمؤمن أن يؤدي ما عليه من الحقوق ، منشرح الصدر ، مطمئن النفس ، ويحرص أن تكون مغنما ، ولا تكون مغرما " انتهى .
" تيسير الكريم الرحمن " (394) .





المصدر موقع الاسلام سؤال وجواب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*كثير  من بعض اخوننا الحضر وغيرهم يستخدمون اية الله بغير محلها وخاصة اية (  الاعراب اشد كفرا ونفاقا )  كئن بعض اخوننا الحضر يستخدم الاية على هواه  وشهوتة دون اي دليل ودون معرفتة في الدين 

يجماعة الدين واضح وصريخ والقرآن يجب مانلعب في اية من اياتة ولانستخدمها ضد الغير دون ان نعرف معنات الاية 

اية ( الاعراب اشد كفرا ونفاقا ) موجودة في صورة التوبة  لكن احنا اخذنا  الاية اولها ونسينا تكملة الاية او تفسيرها 

الله سبحانة وتعالى ينزل الايات في مواضع كثيرة وكل اية لها موضوع وهذه الاية نزلت للمنافقين في حدث معين 

لكن  الخلاف وين اننا مانقرا الاية كاملة  الله سبحانة وتعالى يقول ( ولاتقربوا  الصلاة ) نوقف او نكمل الاية نكمل الاية قول الله سبحانة وتعالى (  ولاتقربوا الصلاة وانتم سكارى ) نكمل بقية الايات او خلاص نسكر بس وقت  الصلاة مانسكر اكيد لازم نكمل قول الله عز وجل 

مثل ماهو في صورة الاعراب اشد كفرا ونفاقا  صدق الله العظيم لازم نكمل ونعرف شنو المقصود في الاية ومتى نزلت وليش 

نكمل الاية بقول الله عز وجل ( الاعراب اشد كفرا ونفاقا ) نوقف ولا نكمل شوف تفسير الاية 

قال أبو السعود: وهذا  من باب وصف الجنس بوصف بعض أفراده، كما في قوله تعالى:  </SPAN>وَكَانَ الْإِنْسَانُ كَفُورًا ولأن الأعراب ليسوا كلهم كذلك،  فقد بين قوله: وَمِنَ الْأَعْرَابِ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ  الْآَخِرِ وَيَتَّخِذُ مَا يُنْفِقُ قُرُبَاتٍ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَصَلَوَاتِ  الرَّسُولِ أَلَا إِنَّهَا قُرْبَةٌ لَهُمْ {التوبة: 99}</SPAN>
فبين سبحانه في تلك الآية أن المراد بالجنس البعض لا الكل.</SPAN>
والله أعلم.

يعني  نقدر ناخذ اية مثل مايخذها اخوننا بالمنتدى قول الله تعالى ( وكان الانسان  كفورا ) هل نقول كل الناس كفار ام نعرف تفسير الاية ونعرف موضعها ؟..؟؟

رجاء  خاص لااحد ياخذ الاية الاعراب اشد كفرا ونفاقا  ضد البدو او يحاول يستهزء  بهم دون معرفة قول الله عز وجل ويجب عدم اللعب بالايات والقران ومعرفة  الاية وموضعها

لقد سبق وان اوضحنا معنى كلمة الاعراب وهم من غير العرب الذين كانوا يسكنون  خلف بيوت العرب ولا ينتمون لقبيلة محددة ولانهم لا ينتمون لقبيلة محددة  يطلق عليهم الاعراب وليس العرب ولا تعني هذه الكلمة من قريب او بعيد العرب  او البدو والعرب يعرفون بقبائلهم فهذا من جهينة وهذا من قريش سواء من  البادية او من الحاضرة وذكر القران وبشكل صريح لفظ البدو انظر سورة يوسف  الاية 100 "وجاء نفر من البدو


*

----------


## zoal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

اذا شمر السواعد انت ومن معك 
الان اتيك باليقين لان لي علاقات طيبه مع اخوة سعوديين 
ودوما كما اسلفت الحكم علي انسان واحد من رويبضه اتي في غفله من الزمن 
..
انا لم اريد الخوض في الحديث بالتفصيل حتي لا يكون مصير البوست الحذف 
لان اذا ما نشرت الحديث سيكون مصيره الحذفه وعليه كما اسلفت لا يجب ان يدفعنا انفعالنا بالنيل من العرب والعروبه 
التي ننتمي لها نسباً وصهراً ودماً قبل كل شي ثم تحدث لان كل من نطق الفصحي له رحم وان قادة العريبه في النحو هم اعاجم امثال سيبويه 
اذا عليه حتي الايه التي تسدلون بها هذا ليس مقاهما وهي لا تعي هذا ومن قال لكم ان هذه الاية تعني ان العرب هم اشد كفراً ونفاقا وهذا قد يوقعكم في الجهل الذي وقع فيه كاتب المقال 
لان العرب هم من نشروا الاسلام ومنهم افضل خلق الله نبينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم وقد كرم الله عز وجل العربيه وجعل بها خاتم الرسالات وجعلها لغة يوم الحساب 
اذا اخوتي اعيروني العقول والابصار وافهموا جيدا حتي لا نقع في المحظور 
وان كنتم تريدون الايضاح 
سوف نقوم بذلك لكم 
واختم مشاركتي هذه 
هذا الروبيضه لايمثل العرب والشعب السعودي 
ويا امام قبل ان تحكم وتبث اسالتك تري هل عرفت رد فعل السعوديين ؟!!!
ام ان الامر كدا وخلاص



التحية لأحمر مكة ولجميع الاخوة
الموضوع بدون إنفعال أو تعصب واضح وبسيط من جميع جوانبه
كما قلت في مداخلة سابقة في نفس هذا البوست أن هذه
الفكرة أصبحت عامة لدي اغلب السعوديين بل تعدتهم
الي جنسيات اخري .. هذا هو الواقع الذي
نعايشه نحن هنا في السعودية رضينا
ام ابينا بغض النظر عن صحة 
هذا المفهموم او عدم صحته.






 لا يجب ان يدفعنا انفعالنا بالنيل من العرب والعروبه 
التي ننتمي لها نسباً وصهراً ودماً قبل كل شي



التعميم بالإنتماء للعرب والعروبة هنا مخل تماماً فإذا كنت
تقصد بصيغة الجمع السودانيين فأغلب اهل
السودان اصولهم ودمائهم ليست
عربية لا لشئ ولكنها
الحقيقة.






ومن قال لكم ان هذه الاية تعني ان العرب هم اشد كفراً ونفاقا وهذا قد يوقعكم في الجهل الذي وقع فيه كاتب المقال





 الآية تفسيرها واضح لا خلاف عليه وبمجهود بسيط من صاحبنا
قوقل تجد شرحاً وافياً لها .. وهاك تفسير احد اشهر
واوثق المواقع في الشبكة العنكبوتية
موقع اسلام ويب:-

[فالآية المسؤول عنها في سورة التوبة المباركة قال تعالى: الْأَعْرَابُ أَشَدُّ كُفْرًا وَنِفَاقًا وَأَجْدَرُ أَلَّا يَعْلَمُوا حُدُودَ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ {التوبة: 97} وتفسير تلك الآية هو أن الأعراب أشد جحودا لتوحيد الله وأشد نفاقا من أهل الحضر في القرى والأمصار وذلك بسبب جفائهم وقسوة قلوبهم وقلة مشاهدتهم لأهل الخير فهم لذلك أقسى قلوبا وأقل علما بحقوق الله  .
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*نكفتي بهذا القدر 
وهذه الايه يستخدمها الشيعة 
فيجب ان لانقع في ما لا نمد عقباه 
والعرب هم من نشر الاسلام 
والعرب هم من قادهم الكردي صلاح الدين فوحدهم تحت رايته 
وفتح بهم فلسطين 
وهم اخمدو نيران فارس 
نكتفي بهذا القدر من التفسير حتي لا ياخذ البوست منحي اخر 
ويكفي تكريم العرب واللغة العربيه من الله عز وجل ولا نريد الدخول الي منعرجات تدخلنا في السياسه 
ولكن يكفي السعوديه فخرا انها هي وقطر اكثر من يحفر الابار وبناء المساجد في السودان ومنظماتهم الخيريه 
وما تفعله منظمة قطر الخيريه تجاه السودلن والسودانيين
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*




التحية لأحمر مكة ولجميع الاخوة
الموضوع بدون إنفعال أو تعصب واضح وبسيط من جميع جوانبه
كما قلت في مداخلة سابقة في نفس هذا البوست أن هذه
الفكرة أصبحت عامة لدي اغلب السعوديين بل تعدتهم
الي جنسيات اخري .. هذا هو الواقع الذي
نعايشه نحن هنا في السعودية رضينا
ام ابينا بغض النظر عن صحة 
هذا المفهموم او عدم صحته.




من قال هذا 
اخي انت الان مقيم بالسعوديه وانا رجعت منها 
عام نهاية 2009 وحتي ذاك الوقت لم يكن هذا منتشر 
وان كان هذا واقع الان لسببين :
1- ما ينشره الشعب المصري وقد نجحوا في ذلك لان الشعب السعودي مثله مثل الشعب السوداني عاطفي والاعلام المصري مؤثر 
2- وهذا مرده اليكم انتم كان الاحري بكم اثبات العكس ودعني اسالك سؤال مباشر هل يظن كفيلك انك كسول لا اعتقد ذلك لانه علم منك ومن خلال عملك انك لست كسول فانت بمثابة سفير 
...
اخي الي تاريخ قريب كان السعودي يثق في السوداني اكثر من نفسه ومن اخيه لامه وابيه 
ولكن الان ما هي الاسباب التي قادت الي ذلك وادت الي انعدام الثقه وانت تعرف ما اربو اليه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*




التعميم بالإنتماء للعرب والعروبة هنا مخل تماماً فإذا كنت
تقصد بصيغة الجمع السودانيين فأغلب اهل
السودان اصولهم ودمائهم ليست
عربية لا لشئ ولكنها
الحقيقة.



في هذه النقطه جا فيت الحقيقه 
وهي ما هي القبائل العربيه في السودان 
وما هي القبائل غير العربيه في السودان 
خذ عندك الشرق والغرب والوسط لان الجنوب انفصل 
ونهر النيل والشماليه  
وكما اشرت في قولي ان كل من نطق العربيه لنا فيه رحم 
وهذا كثير سناتيك بالبيان والدليل من غير العرب ومن الغرب انفسهم
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zoal
					

التحية لأحمر مكة ولجميع الاخوة
الموضوع بدون إنفعال أو تعصب واضح وبسيط من جميع جوانبه
كما قلت في مداخلة سابقة في نفس هذا البوست أن هذه
الفكرة أصبحت عامة لدي اغلب السعوديين بل تعدتهم
الي جنسيات اخري .. هذا هو الواقع الذي
نعايشه نحن هنا في السعودية رضينا
ام ابينا بغض النظر عن صحة 
هذا المفهموم او عدم صحته.



التعميم بالإنتماء للعرب والعروبة هنا مخل تماماً فإذا كنت
تقصد بصيغة الجمع السودانيين فأغلب اهل
السودان اصولهم ودمائهم ليست
عربية لا لشئ ولكنها
الحقيقة.



 الآية تفسيرها واضح لا خلاف عليه وبمجهود بسيط من صاحبنا
قوقل تجد شرحاً وافياً لها .. وهاك تفسير احد اشهر
واوثق المواقع في الشبكة العنكبوتية
موقع اسلام ويب:-

[فالآية المسؤول عنها في سورة التوبة المباركة قال تعالى: الْأَعْرَابُ أَشَدُّ كُفْرًا وَنِفَاقًا وَأَجْدَرُ أَلَّا يَعْلَمُوا حُدُودَ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ {التوبة: 97} وتفسير تلك الآية هو أن الأعراب أشد جحودا لتوحيد الله وأشد نفاقا من أهل الحضر في القرى والأمصار وذلك بسبب جفائهم وقسوة قلوبهم وقلة مشاهدتهم لأهل الخير فهم لذلك أقسى قلوبا وأقل علما بحقوق الله  .



دعك من قوقل 
وهل كل ما ياتي به قوقل ناخذه 
هل ناخذ من تفسير الشيعه مثلاً 
يا حبيب انت بالسعوديه اسال اي شيخ عالم بالتفسير 
وسيعطيك الرد الشافي او ان تاتي بموقع نحن لم نختلف علي التفسير ولكن من هم الاعراب وما هو الفرق بين العرب والاعراب 
وهذا ما اوضحته واتيتك بتفسير من موقع لا خلاف عليه عند اهل السنه ( ونقصد به السنيين والصوفيين ) غير الشيعه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*قبائل الشرق 


ستجد انها من اصول عربيه 


http://www.sudanelite.com/vb/showthr...DC%E6%CF%C7%E4
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اما قبائل الغرب 
ستجد انهم اكثر عروبه من الجعليين والشوايقه نسبه الي علو نسبهم الي العرب 
وهذا ما يجهل الكثير من الشعب السوداني ونستثني منهم فقط الزغاوة والنوبه 
وحتي الزغاوة فيهم دم عربي 
http://www.tawtheegonline.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=30
*

----------

